
Show HN: 808 16-beat sequencer - csciutto
https://808-sdmijujoce.now.sh/
======
csciutto
More importantly than the React code, I was playing around with `next.js` and
`now.sh`. It was the simplest setup I've ever done. Barely any boilerplate,
support for es6, and instant deploy. :)

Code:
[https://github.com/csciutto/challenges/tree/master/808](https://github.com/csciutto/challenges/tree/master/808)

